# Army Painting Challenge 2012 - August entries



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I am so behind! Even after this thread I still have 4 months to go.

Barnster 









ChaosRedCorsairLord 









Chris Guard of Mardat 









Howzaa 









imm0rtal reaper 









KarnalBloodfist 









KjellThorngaard 









lokis222 









Meldon 









Moriouce 









Pssyche 









reavsie 









rxcky 









Taggerung 









Turnip86 









Zero Effect


----------

